# Intervals - In Time Tab Book?



## Sebski (Nov 4, 2012)

Just discovered this release a few days ago and I think it's pretty amazing, definitely better than their first EP. But I was just wondering did they release any tabs? Or GP tabs? Or has anyone tabbed out anything?


----------



## jafurman (Nov 4, 2012)

Aaron said on his formspring (I believe) that he and Lukas use Guitar Pro to flesh out harmonies or some such thing, so they end up with GP tabs of all of their songs. I asked him on formspring about releasing tabs, but he hasn't yet responded. In the meantime, though, I'm tabbing out Mata Hari based on his play through video. I'll upload the tab to dropbox once I've finished it.

Edit: Here's what he said about it: 


> I don't use Guitarpro to write initially, however Lukas and I use it to exchange ideas and fine tune harmonies and layers before recording. We wind up with finished tablature in the end, but it doesn't start there.


----------



## Sebski (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh sweet, hopefully they do end up releasing the tabs. I'd like to know when you're done with your tab as well. Cheers mate.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 7, 2012)

Sebski, 3/5 tabs were released (see play-through descriptions) for the first EP. We've been talking about releasing a few for this EP too, but unfortunately no definitive dates yet. All of our songs, and future releases will have tabs eventually though; rest assured! ...In (due) Time. Zing.


----------



## Sebski (Nov 10, 2012)

Ha cheers for the personal response mate, I'll have a look for those. Looking forward to the new ones though!


----------



## rgaRyan (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone tabbed out the little melodic solo in Mata Hari? I'm currently about 3 or 4 bars in, lol.


----------



## Bruceywilliams (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know yet  In the meantime I'm learning by ear


----------



## rgaRyan (Nov 28, 2012)

I've pretty much got it all down except for that last tapping lick.


----------



## AlMustansir (Jan 14, 2013)

Go for it dude, im desperatly waiting for ur tabs


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 14, 2013)

i have the beginning of epiphany down by ear but im dying to get the rest of it. i really hope he makes a tab book!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 15, 2013)

here is what i have so far....

Intervals - Epiphany (intro cover) - YouTube


----------



## namewithheld (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got my seven-string. Duh. I've watched those playthroughs seven million times and I didn't even see that the tabs were right there. Thanks Lukas and all.


----------



## Giakkkk (Feb 10, 2013)

I learned Epiphany by ear. Maybe this vid can be useful 

My guitar is in Drop C Tuning


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 10, 2013)

nice! im jealous i want to learn this whole song sooo bad!


----------



## alexisalicia (Feb 21, 2013)

Check out the arpeggio part of Alchemy.....


----------



## callemusicman (Feb 26, 2013)

Giakkkk said:


> I learned Epiphany by ear. Maybe this vid can be useful
> 
> My guitar is in Drop C Tuning




Quick question. The original is in drop Ab, right? 7 tuned down one and a half step.

How do you play the lick at 1:07 with the open strings if you guitar is tuned in D?

Or maybe I've just got the whole thing wrong and they are tuned in B.

Thanks, and good job btw.


----------



## callemusicman (Mar 6, 2013)

Made a little mini cover of Epiphany, check it out


----------



## MozzoSemola94 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a full tab of mata hari  send me a private message on youtube for the tab


----------



## saffydukes (Mar 11, 2013)

can somebody gp that epiphany intro solo before the arpeggio parts


----------



## teh_p00dy (Mar 25, 2013)

bump


----------



## alexisalicia (Mar 25, 2013)

Here>>>>>>>
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/51390388/Intervals-Epiphany (Feat David Maxim Micic).gpx


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 25, 2013)

I have seen on their FB that there should be a tab book in the near future. I'll definitely be getting it.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Mar 25, 2013)

I tabbed the the first couple of riffs and a bit of the solo from Momento. It's not much but it is a start

Intervals - Momento.gp5


----------



## nicktao (May 4, 2013)

Sorry to bump but is there any update on their tab book?


----------



## c0n0r (May 14, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Sorry to bump but is there any update on their tab book?



They posted this on their facebook page on 10th of may (so you might have already seen it but oh well)

_"For everyone inquiring about the official guitar tab book for // IN TIME //... it is indeed coming soon. We've had a small delay with one final piece of the puzzle, as we are on tour right now but we are aiming to have it finished up and available for you guys ASAP. Thanks for your patience!"_

We're getting close to being able to buy it!


----------



## Fbafbnwen (May 14, 2013)

Oh sweet, hopefully they do end up releasing the tabs


----------



## Jedi Pirate (May 19, 2013)

Well I've been working on tabbing out Tapestry if any of you are interested in checking it out.. and possibly fixing any mistakes I've made. Feel free to add on to it to if you can figure out the parts I'm missing/the ending because I was too lazy to tab it


----------



## saffydukes (May 21, 2013)

dude im way interested in checking that tab out. ive been looking for that tab and had no luck


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 5, 2013)

just noticed on Intervals facebook page that they've said as their tour has now finished, they're now finishing off the tab book!


----------



## Giakkkk (Jun 9, 2013)

Momento cover


----------



## MozzoSemola94 (Jun 9, 2013)

Giakkkk said:


> Momento cover




Bella, complimenti


----------



## Giakkkk (Jun 9, 2013)

callemusicman said:


> Quick question. The original is in drop Ab, right? 7 tuned down one and a half step.
> 
> How do you play the lick at 1:07 with the open strings if you guitar is tuned in D?
> 
> ...



I don' t know actually lol! According to this, they probably use B tuning. Momento can be done with drop C tuning, too, see the vid just up there!


----------



## Giakkkk (Jun 9, 2013)

MozzoSemola94 said:


> Bella, complimenti



Grazie! Allora non sono l' unico italiano a conoscere gruppi del genere, meno male


----------



## MozzoSemola94 (Jun 9, 2013)

Giakkkk said:


> Grazie! Allora non sono l' unico italiano a conoscere gruppi del genere, meno male



no ahahahaa  ho postato anch'io una cover di loro, ho fatto quella di mata hari, se ti serve la tab dimmelo


----------



## Giakkkk (Jun 9, 2013)

MozzoSemola94 said:


> no ahahahaa  ho postato anch'io una cover di loro, ho fatto quella di mata hari, se ti serve la tab dimmelo



Più che la tab mi serve la 7 corde ahahahaha! Comunque a brevissimo ordino una Schecter Loomis dagli USA, sperando arrivi integra


----------



## MozzoSemola94 (Jun 9, 2013)

Giakkkk said:


> Più che la tab mi serve la 7 corde ahahahaha! Comunque a brevissimo ordino una Schecter Loomis dagli USA, sperando arrivi integra



anch'io ho comprato la mia schecter dall'america, è arrivata tutta integra per fortuna, anche se dopo un bel po' di tempo hahaha


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 10, 2013)

Italians pls...



Hope the tab book comes out soon, I'm keen to bust out some drop Ab goodness!


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 19, 2013)

The band just posted this on their fb page:
_"Due to a minor technical issue, the tab book will now be available this Friday, June 21st at 3pm EST. Apologies for the last minute update. We can't wait for you guys to get your hands on this. Thanks for your patience. "_

Not long left now!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 19, 2013)

Bah, this or the new StS tab book?  I am torn.


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 20, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Bah, this or the new StS tab book?  I am torn.



Both.


----------



## Theodata321 (Jun 21, 2013)

Today!!


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 21, 2013)

Here it is: 


_"We are proud to bring you the complete guitar transcription of // IN TIME //. As a bonus, the EP is included with each download for free.
A big thanks to Luke Hoskin of Protest The Hero for all his help putting this book together for you guys. We hope you enjoy and we can't wait to see some covers!"_
Catalogue | Intervals » In Time | Sheet Happens Publishing


----------



## nicktao (Jun 21, 2013)

Of course it's ....ing pdf and not GP like they said. FML.


----------



## Theodata321 (Jun 22, 2013)

Not really a big deal to me but I think its kind of odd that the tuning isn't listed for any of the songs either. Only the digital download is available for now and it is .pdf like nick said but it does come with a free copy of the EP which is cool I guess? What IS cool is that you can read either Luke and Tim from PtH or Aaron and Lukas from Intervals little annotations in each song (Bigg 'ole slidey!) This'll keep me entertained for a while though im sure


----------



## EarlWellington (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought the tab book and it has the tuning for the songs in it... Have been slowly throwing it in to guitar pro to help learn it


----------



## Forkface (Aug 18, 2013)

EarlWellington said:


> I just bought the tab book and it has the tuning for the songs in it... Have been slowly throwing it in to guitar pro to help learn it



lol I bought it too and I was planning to do the exact same thing ('cause i was having a hard time learning it ) but I realized I'm waay too lazy and I'll probably never do it haha

If you ever feel like sharing your gp files I would love you forever


----------



## nicktao (Aug 18, 2013)

^ This. 

I can provide proof of purchase if need be. I just gave up learning intervals after I heard Lukas' solo in Momento.


----------



## EarlWellington (Aug 19, 2013)

I've only done about 90% of momento so far as I only bought it a day ago... extremely tedious process. Flick me a PM if you want and I'll keep you in the loop


----------

